# How come no one care about Mozarabic Chants i find the music so soulful?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the cd done by Marcel Peres, the music is amazing, how can you resist sutch well sung polyphony that come from the heart ...

I salute andalusia spagniards, and out of the blue i will tell you about a rather pretty Gemstone called andalousite it's a blue stone , it's basically chiastolite but gem quality see?

I want this someday but it's rare i have several gemstone tracker to my service...
:tiphat:

Ladies and gentelman goodnight stay tune for the following episode we will be right back :tiphat:


----------

